# Sharp turn noise front end



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been noticing that when I turn sharp my front end makes a kind of pop/ clunk noise i have noticed when my car is on the lift the passenger tire hangs a little lower I know this is a broad spectrum but figured I'd ask before I start replacing random front end parts or pay a mechanic just to tell me it's something I could easily fix thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

First I'd make sure the lug nuts are torqued to spec so as to not throw you off. Then there's a few things you can try:

Unload the balljoints and give the wheel a wiggle top & bottom, if it moves, it's a ball joint.

Drive around in a parking lot somewhere slowly while turning from side to side (like a slalom), if you hear the noise, it's tie rod ends. Give each outer a wiggle by grabbing it and firmly trying to move it in any direction... if you can't get them to move, it's probably an inner.

Have someone video tape a 5mph hard stop test from the side of the car. If the front wheels move back in the well while stopping, it's a radius rod bushing.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could easily be your front strut bushings/bearings. If they're stock they're probably collapsed. Also check your tie rod ends for play.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> First I'd make sure the lug nuts are torqued to spec so as to not throw you off. Then there's a few things you can try:
> 
> *Unload the balljoints and give the wheel a wiggle top & bottom*, if it moves, it's a ball joint.
> 
> ...


Actually that's the test I use for wheel bearings and tie rod ends. Jack the car up, if you can wiggle the wheel top to bottom that would indicate a bad wheel bearing, if it wiggles side to side that would indicate a bad tie rod end. It shouldn't have any play in any direction. Ball joints I check jacked up and use a pry bar to check for movement.


----------

